# Benadryl



## PaoloDubai (May 17, 2012)

Anyone know if/where i can find Benadryl in Dubai???


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I 'think' that because Benadryl contains Diphenhydramine hydrochloride is it available on prescription only. I seem tor ecall my doc having to write me a script for that or something similar, which is freely available elsewhere, but on the controlled list here.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> I 'think' that because Benadryl contains Diphenhydramine hydrochloride is it available on prescription only. I seem tor ecall my doc having to write me a script for that or something similar, which is freely available elsewhere, but on the controlled list here.


Hi
You can buy Amydramine over the counter from any chemist
It is very similar to benadryl and each 5ml spoon contains 13.5mg of diphenhydramine hcl.
We use this for our son as a benadryl substitute.

Hope this helps!

Cheers
Steve


----------

